

MacBook Air hacked with internal EV-DO -- finally lives up to its name - markbao
http://www.engadget.com/2008/04/29/macbook-air-hacked-with-internal-ev-do-finally-live-up-to-its/

======
ivankirigin
I was disappointed this wasn't built-in on launch. They fit it in the iphone
but not the Air -- ridiculous.

Constant internet connectivity is as big a reason to get a laptop for me as
form factor. Combing from someone whose last two laptop purchases were 17 inch
screens, this might not mean much.

~~~
codesurgeon
> Combing from someone whose last two laptop purchases were 17 inch screens,
> this might not mean much.

I'd buy a second laptop as light and easy to take along as the Macbook Air is.
With WLAN HotSpots popping up everywhere I roam, I don't mind the missing
wireless connectivity too much.

It's just the availabe combo of slow harddrives that is killing the device for
me :'( According to ArsTechnica's "No Spin" review, not even the SSD option
saves you from frequent idling.

link to the review: [http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/macbook-air-ssd-
revi...](http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/macbook-air-ssd-review.ars)

~~~
ivankirigin
Having driven cross country twice in the past 5 months, I tell you that wifi
is not nearly as common as you might hope. Edge network from an iPhone was
absolutely necessary.

~~~
mattdennewitz
theres nothing like checking in code between shows (on tour w/ my band) from a
car flying down the highways of rural nebraska :)

~~~
ivankirigin
I had to get wifi to support <http://tipjoy.com> while in Cheyenne Wyoming.
While it's the biggest town in Wyoming, I'm pretty sure any single block in SF
has more hotspots than the whole town.

